# photo competition



## cramps (Feb 6, 2006)

found this photo competition run by nokia
www.seenew.com

you have to take picutres just using a mobile phone. There are some brilliant ones on the website already (and some not so great!) to check out the competition. Anyone been to the website and entered yet? I am going to try and get mine on there as soon as i work out how...


----------

